# sand



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

i put sand in my tank yesterday and it is a bit cloudy i don't think i cleaned it enough does anyone know what i can do to fix this or how long it should take to clear up.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Hey check out my video, it will give you an idea of how long it will take


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

It is normal to have it cloudy for up to a few days. But if it lasts longer, or even if you want it to go away, just do a water change. Basically you are using the tank and filter to finish rinsing the sand.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

But when you are refilling it do it gently or else you will stir up the sand again, lol


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah the sand takes about 3 days to fully settle. I turned my filter back on on the 3rd day.


----------



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

i dunno about days, i wash the bejesus out of mine and it usualy is clear by the next morning, if that.


----------

